# Well, its that time of year again



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

when I pack up the family, fill up the truck and head south for our favorite vacation spot.  Ocean Island NC has been our destinatoin spot sence Lil'qer was a baby.  I have 2 more days of work and we are out of here.  Leaving on Saturday the 4th and returning on the 11th.  I have Cappy's WSM table ready to go and will be making delivery on it sometime next week.  Hope he has those ribs ready for my wife.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2007)

can't wait to debut my new table at SOTB..I will be the
envy of all the bullet boys.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 29, 2007)

HAve a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Have a fun and safe trip Bill and family 

(Cap is the WSM table one thing we can say you didn't invent?  )


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Have a fun and safe trip Bill and family
> 
> (Cap is the WSM table one thing we can say you didn't invent?  )



Now thats funny!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2007)

geez you expect me to invent everything?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2007)

Safe trip Bill!


----------

